# Millers Falls hand plane



## Hickorynut (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi everyone.
I recently acquired a Millers Falls #9 bench plane that was in an old barn. Very rusty and in need of TLC. I had no choice but to disassemble and bead blast every piece. Question: Does anyone know of a resource for replacement parts? Specifically, I need an iron, lever cap and screw to make it complete. Thanks

Old Hickory


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

EBay would be your best bet.

Look at some of the parts here http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24092

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Antique-Vintage-Woodworking-Plane-Parts-Millers-Falls-Cap-Misc-pcs-/200737560039?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebce415e7

And another
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-MILLERS-FALLS-2-pc-LEVER-CAP-WOODWORKING-PLANE-2in-SIZE-PATENT-PENDING-/380429405781?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58935c0e55


----------

